# The Young Artist Of Houben



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Famous all over the world is the name of Houben.
One of their basic birds is ‘The Young Artist’(82-6380170) .
Every time I handled him I thought ‘how can such a pigeon be so good’.
And Houben must have thought the same when the bird was young. It was not good looking, that was the reason he did not want to keep it for his own use but on the other hand the origin was too good to kill it.
That’s why he decided to sell this 82-170.
And every time people wanted to buy pigeons Houben put a bunch in a basket (including 82-170) so that the buyers could pick out what they wanted.
But no body liked this 82-170 and Houben had 2 options:
Either kill the bird or keep it as there were no clients.
He decided to keep it.
The old fox did many good things in his life but this was the best thing he ever did.
This bird was to become his famous ‘Young Artist’. In nearly all the Houben winners and Aces of recent years you will find his blood. In fact the bird made Houben who he is.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I have this blood in my Houbans. Thanks for sharing this story!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Story similar to Sissi. Goes to show you that looks are not everything.


----------

